# The Great lehigh Valley Slot Car Show Nov 1st 2014



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Its that time coming soon..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

November 1st 2014
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 prepaid $30.00 at door 8 Foot Tables...
Questions 610-440-0487

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com 

Racing Sponsored by Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies
Trophies,Prizes.. 

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

We continue to grow every show.

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just bumping this up as a reminder. Kevin, me and Mark will probably be getting 2 or 3 tables, I'll be in touch with you soon.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Seth we are getting ready,

ECHORR will be racing on The Schoolhouse Rd track in Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies, We will have Hank with a Autoworld Drag strip for fun. Plus we will be having a Fastest Slot Car Shootout that day also In Valley Rail Trains. I will post more details as I get them.

We of coarse have our regular vendors signing up plus a local or two with personal cars and items to sell.

We hope to see you there..:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only a couple more days


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Need 2 Tables, PM sent.
Thanks!
Keith


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Keith Your good. Another last minute people you can come at 6-9 Friday for set up or 7am Saturday.. To help with being fair to everyone since I changed my phone and lost several voice messages. We will hold the table price at $25.00 the day of show . These are 8 ft tables. Call 610-440-0487 with any questions. Its looking like all the regulars will be there plus a new one or two..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Also to those that are interested we will be holding the Shootout on Saturday also after the slot car show. So bring your fastest car.. Times are in the mid 2 second range for a average.. 


Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies Fastest Slot Car Shootout. 



This is a Outlaw style race. It is open all cars, controllers and tires. No marshals ,No stopping. 

This is a Round robin style race. You will run ten laps in each lane with recording your best time. Your times will be combined from each lane to come up with a best average lap time. This will be your race time.

To make it interesting the cost will be $5.00 to participate . We will start a pool and $1.00 of each time run will go into the pool. Voltage is set at 20V for all. NO EXCEPTIONS, You will only have 3 minutes between runs to prep car. 

This event will run to end of Year and the Lehigh Valleys Fastest Slot Car Racer will receive contents of the pool. We will also have trophies and participant items. 

The first race will be held Friday from 6-9 on 10/24 . More dates to come

Please email [email protected] to reserve a space for race. You can also sign up at

Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103
610-440-0487

You think you have what it takes to be the best.. Put up or shut up see what you can do.. We will be adding more classes and races as we establish data.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, Tomorrow


----------

